# Bassy 11pt. Buck 12-28-06



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

Well gang, I finally did it!!!!!! I got my biggest buck ever tonight after work. I jumped 2 smaller racked bucks around 4:10pm. I walked out of the woods to a field edge and was watching those same bucks run across a field, I wanted to shoot so bad but it was way over 200 yards, so I tried to sneek up on them. Well me looking like the great pumpkin that I am, I didnt manage to sneek up too close before they spooked. In the mean time I looked for my phone to see what time it was and I couldnt find it. I retraced my footsteps back to where I crossed the creek and sure enough there it was smack dab in the middle of the creek. !#@#$# So I decided to walk to where my buddy was in his stand to tell him what I saw and There jumps this huge buck in front of me 70yds running away from me and all I could see was antlers and white flag. I only had a split second when the deer quarted away to go around the treeline, when he did I let the smoke pole fire. BOOOOM the smoke cleared, whatched him run off about 80 to 100yds away and he went down. I hit the deer right in the shoulder, luck was on my side with the shot. Man I tell you guys what, my eyeballs must have been the size of silver dollars cause that just dosent happen to me deer hunting. That is shooting at a big buck and it actually going down. If I never would have dropped my phone in the creek, I would never have seen this deer tonight because I would have walked the other field edge to my buddys stand. What a great feeling to finally get a wall hanger after hunting deer for 20 yrs.
heres the pics,
Bassy


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice buck, good story! Maybe you could mount the phone next to him on the wall.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

or maybe I could have the taxidermist mount the phone to the deers ear  
forgot to mention, I checked it in at the Fin in Ashland, entered it in Buck contest. it had 13 1/2" inside spread, and 20" main beams. I was looking over the guys shoulder at his sheet and someone checked in a 22 pointer with a 23 1/2 inside spread with 29" main beams. I cant wait to see that pic.
Bassy


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

congrats! :!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on a successful hunt.
Nice Deer!


----------



## ValleyTracker (Jan 7, 2006)

Bassy,

Nice deer and good shootin'! I was at the Fin the other day and saw the deer you mentioned, it was unreal!! My boys and I checked it out for awhile, the guy that had it must have been in the parking lot for 2 hours, it was drawing quite a crowd.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice deer Bassy! Congrats on the successful hunt!!!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

nice buck i wish i could have hunted muzzy season this year


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats on a nice deer and a nice story. AFter 20 years of hunting you were due a nice one. I wish I wouldn't have shot my 3 deer already this year I would have loved to been out muzzleloading.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Grats on the nice buck Scott 

Just picked up deer hunting again, I see a lot a deer at my spots during bow season but rarley in range. I've passed on a good handful (not after antlers just one good sized "meat" deer). Then during gun/muzzleloader season I see squat. Go figure!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

well its about time! lol.. good job.. that is a wall hanger and a trophy im sure you'll never forget.. :!


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Congrats and nice story.,,,


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

Dude nice job. But I have a idea.......... You ought to call the phone provider you have and share the story. You could make a commercial out of that. I mean c'mon if it would of been a 200 class B&C everyone in there brother would of been calling you wanting pictures interviews etc etc. You could be famous all with one phone call. J/K All in all nice buck good job.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

my taxidermist scored my deer for me, 100 3/4" of course I relize thats an unoffical score with out deductions, but it made the "Bassy's Big Buck Club" by 3/4 of an inch


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats....great buck!


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Congrats on the buck!!


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

Man he is a tall one.


----------

